# Eudlo Creek - 30/6/2007 (QLD - Sunshine Coast)



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Went for an exploratory run this morning up Eudlo Creek. Having never gone upstream from the ramp at Fisherman's Road before, I was more content to just be back on the water rather than having a fish slaying day...

Of course that doesn't mean I didn't take along rods, lures & plastics!!! 

Put in at the ramp at Fishermans Road at about 9am, and launched off into the coolish water. I had tied on the Jaysea lure I won in the online comp through this site the night before, and was keen to give it a run. The morning was overcast, and I was hoping that would keep the fish biting longer into the morning.

I trolled the lure up the creek, admiring the scenery. I've never caught a fish on a lure trolled behind the yak, so wasn't paying it too much attention. I was wanting to get up the creek a fair way, and target structure for some big Bream (And of course always hoping a Jack would wake from its slumber and climb on!)

I paddled upstream for about an hour and a half, along the way stopping to cast a plastic (Pumpkinseed GULP Turtleback Worm on 1/16Oz Jighead) to sunken timber & such structure. I tried to focus my casting to shaded water underneath overhanging trees, sunken trees, etc. I picked up a couple of small Flatties of about 20-30cm, and about 10 Bream along the way. The water was VERY shallow in some areas... So shallow that the bottom of the yak was touching the sand/mud occasionally! There were also a couple of tiny creeks shooting off into the Mangroves, and the Flathead came from the mouth of these. They were caught by casting the plastic up into the creek, and bouncing it out of the creek into the main creek.

After a while, I decided to head back, and after spying a big stretch of sunken trees, I paddled to the top of it, and spun around to drift back along the bank.

The plastic caught a Bream off most trees, and although not all were very big, the best was 30cm to fork. The bugger unfortunately released itself while I was grabbing the camera by flicking out off my leg after I had unhooked it... (2 lessons today - 1) Dont unhook fish until you are ready to release/photo & 2) Dont forget your landing net!). After that stretch I headed back with the lure out, and started looking for a spot to pull over and get some photos. Paddled for about 20 minutes, and found a nice little sand beach. Stopped off for a quick stretch of the legs, toilet stop, and photos...










Had a break for a few minutes, watched Pelicans fishing, watched fish cruising the shallows, etc, etc... Lovely way to spend a morning.

Jumped back in, and backpaddled to the channel. Cast the Jaysea Lure out again, and headed back towards the ramp. Came around then last, and as the lure came past the point, it stopped following me, and made the ratchet on the little baitcaster squeel. Pulled the rod out the holder, and felt a nice bit of weight. A few big strong runs, and a nice Flathead popped up next to the yak. A few headshakes (Which I let it get under water so as to hopefully not lose it from a frayed leader) later, and the lip grippers found their way into his mouth, and with a hand under his bum, he was lifted on board. Turns out my measurer is only 40cm, so the Flatty (Using the sliding ruler trick) is roughly about 53/54cm... Was a nice fight, new PB from the yak, and will make a great dinner!  And best of all, all within sight of the ramp!!!










A few boaties were at the ramp, and asked me what I'd caught when I pulled up. With the C&R Bream and the Flatty in the cooler, turns out the yakkers had outfished the boaties yet again! 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweet Report Dan

Great pics and story.

Nice flathead, glad to see the new lure came up with the goods for you. 

Enjoy it, I luv eating flathead.

Cheers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Occy - The lure was a Jaysea Patriot 50. Love the colouring on it. Very natural.

Mac_fish - Flathead are one of the most under-rated table fish! Very tasty!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report Dan.

Good morning to keep out of the wind and do some creek fishing.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Dan


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

great report and excellent PB. well done mate.


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I am very new to yakking and to trolling, I have only been out twice in my new Viking!

Just a quick question, when you troll a lure, how much line do you release?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdaomvAAABpfgAAQYuVBABhgWAAv774gIACIIptGk2k0ABk00aaBqZqm1NMieQjQGg8kFghPt/zvK4UIQRSLUlJcsFqsJ7HA1CqtSyM57JPdcBooG+yomWvC22qQ3n8dA1lzSWtQyNH1uoHdKLIPi4REN3LSdnGT0uxR5ejrgGSB5YBRVL6LfjM4RNbXamDDKDxmKECyBS3EJy6iRP8XckU4UJDWqJrw


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great stuff dan I picked up all the fish I got up eudlo last weekend within sight of the ramp, all 6 flathead I got were on the troll with a strike pro pygmey.

great report and a good paddle I bet

Lee


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Good weather and great water make for a days fishing to remember.

Well done Dan and nice flattie.PB's are very satisfying.

Rod


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A great feed Dan, and those warm pics are doing my southern state head in!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

congrats on the PB Dan
fresh flathead makes for a magnificent winter warmer meal ..... yummm
that's the go for these cooler westerly wind days....up stream.....in the sun....out of the breeze 8)


----------

